# [RISOLTO] Emerge aborted

## neretux

Ho provato ad emergere devede e ed abortisce in questo punto:

```
>>> Downloading 'http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/live.2011.05.25.tar.gz'

--2011-06-28 19:50:54--  http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/live.2011.05.25.tar.gz

Resolving de-mirror.org... 87.106.91.70

Connecting to de-mirror.org|87.106.91.70|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2011-06-28 19:50:54 ERROR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.live555.com/liveMedia/public/live.2011.05.25.tar.gz'

--2011-06-28 19:50:54--  http://www.live555.com/liveMedia/public/live.2011.05.25.tar.gz

Resolving www.live555.com... 4.79.217.242

Connecting to www.live555.com|4.79.217.242|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2011-06-28 19:50:55 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'live.2011.05.25.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'media-plugins/live-2011.05.25', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/media-plugins/live-2011.05.25/temp/build.log'

```

Come risolvo?Last edited by neretux on Tue Jun 28, 2011 10:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

è più un problema legato a gentoo che generale.

Quel messaggio significa che l'archivio che stai tentando di scaricare non è disponibile nel path scritto in SRC_URI nell'ebuild. Puoi aprire un bug report e farlo fixare.

EDIT: ho provato in locale, prova a syncare, qui è tutto ok.

```
amd64box coot # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge -f live

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Fetching (1 of 1) media-plugins/live-2011.06.16

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/live.2011.06.16.tar.gz'

--2011-06-28 20:38:38--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/live.2011.06.16.tar.gz

Risoluzione di distfiles.gentoo.org... 64.50.233.100, 64.50.236.52, 130.239.17.7, ...

Connessione a distfiles.gentoo.org|64.50.233.100|:80... connesso.

HTTP richiesta inviata, in attesa di risposta... 200 OK

Lunghezza: 477340 (466K) [application/x-gzip]

Salvataggio in: "/media/sources/live.2011.06.16.tar.gz"

100%[=================================================================>] 477.340      218K/s   in 2,1s    

2011-06-28 20:38:41 (218 KB/s) - "/media/sources/live.2011.06.16.tar.gz" salvato [477340/477340]

 * live.2011.06.16.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]
```

In più non vedo in tree la versione che stai tentando di scaricare a meno che non abbia confuso pacchetto =)

----------

## neretux

Hai ragione, grazie!   :Very Happy: 

Ho risolto con 

```
# emerge --sync
```

----------

## Kernel78

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

